# Who is it?



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Who do you think this is?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Keon Clark


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Jamal Mashburn

EDIT: i change my vote to Shaq.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Rodney White


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Looks like a Golden State Warrior Jersey to me i'm going with *Jason Richardson*


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

Bryant 'Big Country' Reeves


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

superdude211 said:


> Looks like a Golden State Warrior Jersey to me i'm going with *Jason Richardson*


 In that case I change my vote again. Erick Dampier


----------



## Kahlon66 (Jun 17, 2005)

It kinda looks like Pape Sow .


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

AirBonner said:


> Bryant 'Big Country' Reeves


 :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Kahlon66 said:


> It kinda looks like Pape Sow .


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

cliff robinson


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Roger Powell, Illinois


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

It is Pape.

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/papesow.asp


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Kahlon66 said:


> It kinda looks like Pape Sow .


You Got It!


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah. I thought it's Pape too. 
By the shape of his head.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

lOl.. I Like The Afro Idea 
Good One Spyda


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Michael.. Bradley?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

cmon guys, who do you think it is. it doesnt necessairly have to be a raptor.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Googs?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Bonner?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

whos googs? anyways you are both wrong, try again


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dick Vitale?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

no, but good try :biggrin:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Matt Bonner Rep Me Baby


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> Matt Bonner Rep Me Baby


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

No sorry man, its not Matt Bonner. You can try as many times as you want. Remember though, i said that it doesnt necesarily have to be a raptor.


----------



## Air Canada (Jul 14, 2005)

Rafael Arujo?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Oliver Miller

REP ME!!!


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

Brett Favre


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Googs?


Tom Gugliotta.

How about Paul Shirley?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nicole Simpson's Killer?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Troy Murphy


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

sorry you guys are still wrong.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

HINT:

this player is from a western conference team who made it to the playoffs. he is not a starter.


----------



## Air Canada (Jul 14, 2005)

Mike Duneavy?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Chris Kaman


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Robert Swift??


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

thought it was adyole foyle???


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Rasho Nesterovic?


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Spyda said:


>



Looks alot like Bonner's nose... meh.

Collison? Bowen from Houston? Mark Pope? Udrih?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

No, you guys are still wrong, but your getting closer. Keep trying. I'll REP the winner. Just think hard about the hint, and you'll get it. I gotta admit though, this is a hard one.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry my fault. *Ricky Blaze* was right. The answer is Udrih from the Spurs.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

how did you get the photoshoping to look so smooth

did you use filters or something?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

I didnt use photoshop on it. Its much easier on paint.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Spyda said:


> whos googs? anyways you are both wrong, try again


I can't believe yo don't know googs 

Tom Gugliotta :biggrin:


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

I know who gugliotta is but i didnt understand when they said googs.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's another one. No paint or photoshop needed :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Austin Croshere... maybe you shouldn't have left his jersey on.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Croshere pfft

it's obviously Jeff Foster


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> Croshere pfft
> 
> it's obviously Jeff Foster


 Foster's number 10. Croshere's 44.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah Budweiser Boy got it right. Try the one speedythief put up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Spyda said:


> Yeah Budweiser Boy got it right. Try the one speedythief put up.


Nah, that's not good trivia. It's Jeff Foster, who was named earlier in the thread. He looks like a giant Freddy Mercury, who is in the picture next to him.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding. Ill look for another pic for you guys to do.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Spyda said:


> Yeah Budweiser Boy got it right.


Damn right.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

No picture this time, but if it takes a long time for people to guess ill add a picture.

In 1999-2000 he had a 5.07assist-to-turnover ratio, first in NBA. Who is it?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Muggsy Bogues


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


>


 NO!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Angelina Jolie, however...


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

nwt got it right. you guys are pretty good. im gonna have to get harder ones now :banana:


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Try guessing this one


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I was gonna say Glenn Robinson, but..








So that's outta the question lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Cat Mobley?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i guess robert traylor


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Cat Mobley?


Yeah it is him


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah speedy got it right. man i gotta start making harder ones :angel:


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's another one. Hope its a little harder this time.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Mark Madsen?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why did you paint over his ears?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah i think its mark madsen.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I can't even make a guess

it's pointless without having the ears to go by


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Please be hard, please be hard, please be hard!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Michael Olowokandi


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Edit 2 --- I don't have a clue really.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

so was it madsen?

i say thats.. no clue.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.imageshack.us/


Spyda said:


> Please be hard, please be hard, please be hard!


 

If I saw Bill Russell on an acid trip that is what he would look like.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

The one before this was mark madsen. So far everyone is wrong on the new pic. It does kinda look like bill russel doesnt it :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Trenton Hassel?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

nope, this ones gonna take forever. its pretty hard.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

robert horry?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anthony Carter


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I dunno Michael Ruffin?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

or Sam Cassell....


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spyda said:


> Please be hard, please be hard, please be hard!



Damn I thought I had this










lol


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Hmmm....

Othella Harrington?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

nope, everybody is wrong so far.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jahadi White?


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

Sam Mitchell


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Alan Henderson?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Robert Horry


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

nope, nope and nope


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

The first person who guesses the "who is it?" right will than have to do the pics from now on. Than the person who gets that one will have to do the pic. This way everyone will get a chance to make a pic. You can use paint or photoshop to alter the players.

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

I posted the pic again so you dont have to turn back to the previous page to see it.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

John Salmons


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Yup, you got it right. HOW??? :angel: anyways you have to do the next pic, good luck.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Spyda said:


> Yup, you got it right. HOW??? :angel: anyways you have to do the next pic, good luck.


I went on vacation in Minnesota the same time the summer league was going on, and he was on the same flight as me going back to Philly.

Anyway, I can't think of a player to do it on and I have to leave soon, so anyone can have mine.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Who wants to make the pictures now?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who is Dunkenstein made of?


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Who is Dunkenstein made of?


??
Keon Clark??
??
Michael Doleac
Juan Dixon


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

RickyBlaze said:


> ??
> Keon Clark??
> ??
> Michael Doleac
> Juan Dixon


1. ____
2. No
3. ____
4. Yes
5. Yes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

1.?
2.?
3. James Jones
4. Michael Doleac
5. Juan Dixon


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> 1.?
> 2.?
> 3. James Jones
> 4. Michael Doleac
> 5. Juan Dixon


1. ___
2. ___
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Yes


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

1.Charlie Ward 
2. Adrian Griffin 
3. James Jones
4. Michael Doleac
5. Juan Dixon


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 1.Charlie Ward
> 2. Adrian Griffin
> 3. James Jones
> 4. Michael Doleac
> 5. Juan Dixon


Ding ding!

Well hot dog, we have a weiner!


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

good idea for who is it


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I believe it's my turn to do this.








I think this is easy... ohwell


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

t-mac


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

PureStreetzH2O said:


> t-mac


nope


----------



## Bronx (Jul 10, 2005)

How bout this 1---










I thought you had too much time on your hands to be posting here. This is your final warning.


----------

